# Roller Clubs in Central Missouri



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Are there any roller clubs in central Missouri, or and rep. breeders around?

I have a friend that has done a few favors for me and I want to find him a pair of good rollers, as a thank you. He had a pair of beautiful birds, that were taken by a hawk earlier this year. He keeps mentioning he would like to find another pair. So I thought it would be cool If I could find him some. I'm not interested in shipping anything in, I want to see and pick them up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Chromie said:


> Are there any roller clubs in central Missouri, or and rep. breeders around?
> 
> I have a friend that has done a few favors for me and I want to find him a pair of good rollers, as a thank you. He had a pair of beautiful birds, that were taken by a hawk earlier this year. He keeps mentioning he would like to find another pair. So I thought it would be cool If I could find him some. I'm not interested in shipping anything in, I want to see and pick them up.


maybe you can find some thru here http://www.nbrconline.com/Classifieds.aspx


----------

